# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  После секса

## Irina

*После секса кто-то курит,кто-то засыпает.  А чем вы занимаетесь сразу после секса и что должно происходить после него в идеале?*

----------


## fIzdrin

в идеале должно быть хорошо,а чем заниматься уже не важно-)

----------


## Irina

*ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ ЗАВЕРШАЯ СЕКС И ПОСЛЕ СЕКСА 
(30 советов Салтыкова)*
_Всегда хорошо, когда хорошо кончается.   Валерий Салтыков (афоризмы)_

*- после первого секса*
     Итак, первый секс – самое трудное испытание при выходе во взрослую жизнь и вовсе не прелюдией и фугой, а самой что ни на есть кодой, то бишь окончанием. Сильная эмоциональная встряска и мощный финиш в виде оргазма, если получилось, конечно, реально толкают человека в такую хрень как благодарность за доставленное удовольствие. Подавляющее большинство начинающих расценивают это как ПЕРВУЮ И ПОСЛЕДНЮЮ ЛЮБОВЬ, заставляющую влюбленного или влюбленную атаковать объект вожделения всеми видами оружия. Я завидовал бы тем, кого минула сия участь, но таких на моем веку (полувеку) не попадалось. Вот почему суть совета в следующем: первый секс показывает лишь то, что началась половая жизнь и ни к чему большему это вопреки желанию никого не обязывает. 
*- после удачного секса*
     Завершением удачного секса всегда должна быть бурно выраженная взаимная благодарность, но лишь в том случае, если имеется видимая потребность в этом со стороны партнера или партнерши. В противном случае все эти поцелуи, поглаживания и потискивания о которых так любят говорить сторонники постсексуальных ласк, ни к чему хорошему не приведут. Машу сексом не испортишь… и Сашу тоже, вот почему после удачного секса нужен еще более удачный. 
*- после неудачного секса*
     А вот неудачный секс случается намного чаще удачного, поэтому поведение после него должно в обязательном порядке быть подслащивающей пилюлей. Никаких упреков, никаких выяснений причин, никаких далекоидущих выводов и тем более их озвучки друг другу. Оптимальным в этом случае считаю быструю перезарядку организмов и повторение пройденного с учетом ошибок. Неудачным считается любой секс, в котором больше нуля им неудовлетворенных, вот почему либо ничего, либо все – пусть даже несколько раз начиная сначала. 
*- после секса с девственницей*
     После секса с девственницей лучший вариант любой ценой доказать ей, что было именно то, чего она ожидала от своего партнера и что ты именно тот партнер о котором она мечтала. Ей в обязательном порядке будет одиноко и не захочется этого состояния, поэтому ни в коем случае не следует оставлять девчуху наедине с собой и проявить при этом заботу и понимание, но уже не сексуальное. Секс с девственницей приносит не столько удовольствия, сколько ответственности, поэтому настраиваться на него необходимо заранее, а завершать его так, как будто ты обидел самого дорогого для тебя человека и пытаешься его утешить. 
*- после секса с девственником*
     Даже если девственник оказался девственником не только в сексуальном плане, делать видимые выводы о его несостоятельности не следует. Мужчины слишком впечатлительны в плане секса, поэтому реакция женщины для них может оказаться роковой. Но и переигрывать, восхваляя того, что не было, тоже не стоит – это равнохренственно. Самый оптимальный вариант после такого контакта тихонько забиться в уголок, отвернуться и по возможности заснуть, оставив его в непонятках, но не дать понять насколько он был плох. Не каждый лох девственник, но каждый девственник – лох, вот почему женщина, даже если сама девственница, должна подводить итог такой встречи как можно деликатнее. 
*- после секса с женой*
     Секс с женой называется «дежурным», поскольку его новизна острота и качество оставляют желать лучшего уже после медового месяца. Но это вовсе не означает, что жена рассуждает точно так же. Следовательно, если мужу не хватает фантазии сделать его интереснее разнообразнее и качественнее надобно хотя бы завершение делать в лучшем виде. Оргазм мужчины – плевое дело, так почему бы ни показать им насколько тебе дорога и желанна твоя половина? Подумаешь, разбудишь весь квартал своим трубным ревом, зато семейная жизнь будет хорошей. Если мужчина не может доказать свою состоятельность действиями во время секса, пусть делает это после него, тем более особого труда это уже не составит. 
*- после секса с мужем*
     Оргазм мужчины является конечной точкой его сексуальных действий в большинстве случаев и самой природой ему предписано после него отдохнуть, не напрягая члены и мозги сексуальными мыслями и действиями. Брак позволяет наслаждаться обществом друг друга в любое время суток, поэтому не стоит жене настаивать на ответных ласках аккурат в момент потери им большей части сексуальных возможностей. Если жена не успела насладиться близостью мужа во время полового акта, то после его завершения этого не произойдет и подавно. 
*- после секса с любовницей*
     Самой непростительной ошибкой мужчины после секса с любовницей является поспешное бегство с места событий. Да, разрядка произошла и проснулась придавливаемая до этого спермой совесть, но это не означает, что расплачиваться за все это должна женщина. Несколько потраченных минут благодарности, вряд ли спасут самого ловеласа, а вот его репутацию ловеласа точно спасут. Любая любовница исполняет роль супруги на порядок лучше оригинала и на порядок больше оригинала требует ответного внимания, которое, чтобы сохранить любовницу, необходимо отдавать. 
*- после секса с любовником*
     Завершение секса с любовником вовсе не означает, что в этот день с сексом покончено окончательно и бесповоротно. В реале вполне возможно «продолжение банкета» с законным трахателем, а посему стоит оставить часть желания на посошок. Правильное распределение сексуальных потребностей между любовником и мужем позволяет не только обрести полную гамму ощущений, но и поддержать их уверенность в том, что они самые лучшие. 
*- после секса с проституткой*
     Собственно проститутке совершенно по барабану прелюдии и коды полового акта, поскольку оплата производится в предварительном режиме и в полном объеме. Получается чем быстрее расставание, тем лучше для жрицы любви и чтобы не увидеть недовольного выражения ее лица после оргазма лучше сразу удалиться. Единственное достоинство оплаченного секса – это экономия слов и предварительных ласк. 
*- после секса с проститутом*
     Женщины пользуются продажной любовью наравне с мужчинами, разница только в технологиях выбора партнеров. Проститут в отличие от проститутки делает женщину раскованнее, чувствительнее и даже не побоюсь сказать наглее в своих притязаниях. Вот почему можно без напрягов эксплуатировать его не только в процессе, но и после его завершения – в пределах лимита времени, конечно. Достоинство мужчин-проститутов в том, что они в пределах отведенного времени остаются мужчинами и за это можно платить по прейскуранту. 
*- после секса с оргазмом*
     Если секс закончился обоюдным оргазмом, париться тем, что после него делать не нужно – нужно спать, завтра на работу. Однако если оргазмировал мужчина, а партнерша осталась при своих – требуется восстановление сил при продолжении ласк, а затем новый заход для удовлетворения женщины. Если оргазм получила женщина, а мужчина полон сил и желаний, следует позволить ей выбрать альтернативу, но если она сочтет нужным прекратить процесс – так тому и быть. Качество секса определяется вовсе не количеством оргазмов, а степенью реализации желаний участников, при этом самих оргазмов может не быть вообще. 
*- после секса без оргазма*
     Секс без оргазма не направленный на изучение необычных способов совокупления называется беспонтовым или «дежурным». Последствия такого контакта крайне опасны для партнеров и непременно ведут к разрыву отношений. Если такое все же случается, стоит заранее придумать отмазку, чтобы не выяснять отношений и не травмировать друг друга. Если секс без оргазма использовать в качестве занятий физкультурой, можно достичь неплохих результатов в спорте, а при желании еще и сделать его полноценным. 
*- после обязательного секса*
     Обязательный секс случается не только в случае, когда его делают по инерции, но и когда люди использую любую подвернувшуюся случайность для его реализации. Секс впрок ни к чему хорошему не приводит, поскольку спонтанность не позволяет правильно настроиться на половой акт и делает его даже хуже «дежурного секса». Естественно попытки выйти из него с достоинством только усугубят ситуацию, поэтому заканчивать подобный фарс следует, как будто ничего не произошло. Трах ради траха – занятие для тех, кто считает секс обычной физиологической потребностью, не наделяя его никакими свойственными только человеку эмоциями.

----------


## Irina

*- после случайного секса*
     Мысли после случайного секса всегда отравлены мыслями о последствиях в виде незапланированной беременности или тем более незапланированной венерической болезни, причем вне зависимости от количества презервативов на пенисе. Естественно ни о каком продолжении контакта после полового акта речи быть не может, так что не стоит ломать комедию, стоит разбежаться при первом удобном случае даже если у кого-то еще стоит. Случайные партнеры в сексе хороши только в процессе удовлетворения любопытства и накопленных сексуальных потребностей, после этого избавление от них становится мыслью номер один. 
*- после моносекса*
     Мастурбация и онанизм, несмотря на свою подпорченную моралистами репутацию, продолжает оставаться в рейтинге половой удовлетворяемости человека на первом месте. Именно поэтому рукоблудие присуще практически всем сексующим на земле. В силу доступности процесса люди не дорожат им, отключая мысли об удовлетворении тут же после его достижения. Для мужчин моносекс даже в самом развитом варианте ограничен эякуляциями, а вот для женщин в зависимости от настроения он может быть многократным. Продолжать или не продолжать процесс после моносекса определяется настроением человека, его физическими возможностями, а также количеством безопасного для такого вида секса временем. 
*- после орального секса*
     Если оральный секс не заканчивается оргазмом одного из партнеров, то его однозначно следует продолжать. Если процесс завершился оргазмом мужчины, следует в короткое время свести ласки на нет, позволяя самцу ощутить кайф в полной мере и подготовиться для следующего акта. Если оргазм испытала партнерша, следует замедлить темп, облегчить нажим, но продолжать. Она сама в этом случае решает достаточно ей или нет и это главное правило куннилинга. В человеке нет ни одного типа жидкостей опасных для жизни другого человека, поэтому избегание контакта с ними, прежде всего, выказывает неуважение к партнеру, а уж потом все остальное. 
*- после вагинального секса*
     Единственно правильным решением после вагинального контакта является совместное посещение душевой, поскольку подсыхающая смазка, а также сопутствующие коитусу жидкости могут доставить неприятные ощущения не только в эстетическом плане, но и в физическом тоже. Любой незначительный перерыв в занятиях сексом лучше всего воспринимать как начало нового контакта, и все необходимые приготовления следует начинать сначала. 
*- после анального секса*
     Поскольку анальный секс самый негигиеничный из всех освоенных человечеством, его завершение должно быть скоростным. Все что с ним по ходу связано, следует уничтожать незамедлительно, иначе можно легко уничтожить все те приятные ощущения, что были получены во время анального контакта. Это в равной степени касается обоих партнеров, но больше всего мужчину, ибо соотношение анальных проникновений пока еще в его пользу. Несмотря на все принятые в анальном сексе предосторожности обезопасить себя на все сто процентов от неприятных неожиданностей невозможно, поэтому после него контроль должен осуществляться самым надлежащим образом. 
*- после секса с приблудами из сексшопа*
     Если секс с применением игрушек из сексшопа осуществляется в режиме моносекса, завершать его можно по своему собственному разумению, руководствуясь исключительно собственными ощущениями и потребностями. Но если в процессе принимает участие еще и живой партнер, то после секса следует, прежде всего, избавляться от всех предметов-участников, во избежание обнаружения на них следов оставленных на поверхности. Товары из сексшопа по сути такие же участники полового акта, поэтому отношение к ним должно быть точно таким же, как и к реальному партнеру или партнерше. 
*- после секса на природе*
     Проблема секса на природе в отсутствии элементарных средств для обеспечения гигиены. Наличие воды в естественных источниках только усугубляет ситуацию. Вот почему такой секс должен протекать по возможности без контактирования с непроверенными на чистоту поверхностями и заканчиваться без повторения акта, даже если результаты не были достигнуты. Секс на природе, возможно, приближает к ней человека, но удаляет его от реализации настоящего секса и это факт. 
*- после секса в бане (сауне)*
     Баня, даже частная, является местом общего пользования не только людей, но и самых разнообразных болезнетворных микробов. Одно дело, когда они касаются поверхности кожи и совсем другое, когда попадают в уретру или вагину. Практикуя секс в бане лучше всего делать его не таким разнообразным, как в постели, а также использовать свои личные простыни для изоляции поверхностей общего использования. На Руси бани считались излюбленным местом для занятий сексом, но тогда и бани были другими и секс и микробы своими модификациями не отличались. 
*- после гомосекса*
     Если гомосексуальные контакты дело привычное, завершать их следует по обоюдному согласию с учетом всех требований партнера и соблюдением необходимой гигиены. Если же это произошло спонтанно, соблазнителю следует тут же оставить соблазненного наедине с его(ее) мыслями, ибо потеря традиционной ориентации даже исходя из потребности в ней, является ответственным шагом для человека любого пола. Потеря ориентации в сексе всегда обусловлена латентными гомосексуальными наклонностями, поэтому раскаиваться после содеянного незачем, но и афишировать не стоит. 
*- после экстремального секса*
     Любые виды экстремального секса связаны с перегрузкой половых органов, что легко может привести к их травме. Именно поэтому так важны плавный и медленный ввод их в эксплуатацию и столь же плавный и медленный их вывод. Экстремальность секса накладывает отпечаток и на психику партнеров, поэтому, завершая секс, следует постепенно переходить к обычным половым контактам и только потом завершать его полностью. Чтобы экстремальный секс заканчивать также, как в нем кончалось, необходимо делать между этими процессами плавный переход. 
*- после секса с насилием*
     Зачастую при занятиях сексом возникают разногласия, во время которых партнерша оказывается не готовой к половому акту, а партнер берет ее силой. Это наказуемо юридически, но случается сплошь и рядом, поэтому крайне необходимо сгладить негативные последствия такого контакта. Мужчина завершая акт без взаимности обязан не прекращая ласк попытаться загладить свою вину превратив недовольство, страх и боль хотя бы в подобие удовольствия, но уж ни в коем случае не оставлять женщину наедине со своими мыслями. Насилуя женщину, мужчина подчеркивает свою половую слабость, поэтому от того как он поведет себя, завершая процесс, зависит, сможет ли он когда-нибудь реабилитироваться в ее глазах. 
*- после группового секса*
     Групповой контакт сам по себе является очень сложным в исполнении видом сексуальной программы. Он рассчитан на адаптированных в этом виде секса людей, но это вовсе не означает, что любые ошибки в поведении участника будут истолкованы партнерами правильно. Завершая групповой секс, следует удостовериться, что все зависящее от тебя было выполнено в полном объеме. В отличие от других видов группенсекс заканчивается не единовременно, а посему нельзя ломать кайф присутствующим и спешить в раздевалку. По возможности следует имитировать собственный процесс до общего завершения, даже если это будет всего лишь болтовня на сексуальные темы. Добиться сексуального единения в групповом сексе практически невозможно, поэтому каждый отвечает за себя, чтобы удовольствие других не было разрушено. 
*- после страпонсекса*
     Если в страпонсексе участвуют две женщины, процесс завершения определяется их возможностями и желанием, но если в качестве пассивного партнера мужчина, что сейчас начало входить в моду, женщине как трахателю следует ориентироваться на его ощущения. После оргазма мужской анус в отличие от женского не расслабляется и раскрывается, а наоборот напрягается и смыкается, поэтому любые движения в нем могут оказаться болезненными и причинить травму. Завершать страпонсекс женщине необходимо минетом, чтобы полученное удовольствие мужчины не омрачалось его мыслями о пассивной роли. 
*- после садомазосекса*
     Садомазохизм является сексуальным театрализованным представлением, даже если в нем принимают участие всего лишь два партнера. Каждый участник, входя в роль, как бы входит в транс, переставая контролировать свои действия и поступки, и такой расклад чреват последствиями. Вот почему «актив», как правило садист, должен контролировать и сам процесс, и его завершение в «трезвом уме». Чем плавней будет выход мазохистов из транса, тем меньше физических и психических проблем у них останется после такого контакта. Садомазохизм не является сексом в традиционном понятии, поэтому имеет ряд правил разработанных многими поколениями его приверженцев, так что новичкам следует их сначала изучить и только потом экспериментировать в столь небезопасном сегменте сексуальных удовлетворений. 
*- после секса «под кайфом»*
     Как правило, любой вид кайфа связанный с воздействием на человека побочных средств является помехой сексу, но это понимают далеко не все. Поскольку большую часть процесса полового акта, если он вообще происходит, никто не помнит, совет коснется только похмелья. Если есть подозрение, что секс был, необходимо обследовать гениталии на предмет повреждений, венболезней, а также на наличие беременности, после положенного срока естественно. Если человек пытается сравнить кайф от секса с кайфом от всего остального, о сексе с этого момента он может забыть, поскольку это самый сложный способ добывания удовольствия, с появлением суррогатов он разрушается полностью. 
*Общие принципы послесексья*
     И в заключение хочу сказать еще кое-что: завершая любые виды секса, оба партнера несут ответственность за то, какие воспоминания у них останутся в этот раз. Правильное поведение в завершающей фазе секса есть гарантия, что партнеры захотят его повторить, причем явно с большим интересом. Особенно к завершающей фазе чувствительны женщины, вот почему эгоизм мужчин в этом случае разрушает формирующееся партнерство. Даже если нет возможности продолжать ласки, мужчина всегда может отделаться ласковыми разговорами и нужный эффект будет достигнут. Всем известно, что чел запоминает первые и последние фразы разговора, так почему бы этим не воспользоваться в сексуальных делах, особенно если физически подчеркнуть свою значимость удается далеко не каждому?.. 
начало

----------


## Sanych

> ибо соотношение анальных проникновений пока еще в его пользу.


Cлава тебе господи

----------


## Asteriks

Благодарю за бутерброд и прошу освободить помещение))) Храпа над ухом не переношу.
Никто не ответит в теме, все будут вокруг да около ходить. Ах, какие мы скромно-сексуально-закрытые!

----------


## Irina

> Всегда хорошо, когда хорошо кончается. Валерий Салтыков (афоризмы)


А мне больше всего афоризм понравился))) Вот уж где правда жизни

----------


## Irina

Мне после секса хочется в объятиях уснуть, ласковые слова услышать , а не сопение через 5 минут

----------


## AKON

Покурить, никак не спать.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

> Покурить, никак не спать.


однозначно покурить

----------

